# Ryan Knight's new LACS RG :)



## DevinShidaker (Oct 25, 2009)

I went to hang out with my buddy Ryan tonight and watch The Black Dahlia Murder play in Columbus, Ohio. And while on the topic of guitars, he mentioned that he had just received a new LACS RG. So after they were done playing I had to snag some pics for you guys! 

Specs:
Mahogany Body
Maple Top
Maple fretboard with offset purple dot inlays
Tone Zone in the bridge
Air Norton in the neck
(Unsure about the single coil, sorry guys)
Edge pro trem (I believe)

Enjoy!












And I had to get one with it, of course.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome!!! What a beauty, love the Multicolored pups. Last time I saw them live he was using a sweet red axe too.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Those are all the pics you took?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, I was on stage when everybody was trying to load up, and I didn't want to get in the way.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 25, 2009)

the pickups and knobs are sick ( in a bad way)
love the green top tho


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 25, 2009)

He was going for a Jason Becker vibe. He was going to get number inlays also, but Ibanez said that was a no-no I guess.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 26, 2009)

That's pretty sweet. If the pups were the same color scheme, it would be totally badass.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Sorry, I was on stage when everybody was trying to load up, and I didn't want to get in the way.



Just fuckin' with ya. 

That looks sick, I didn't even know he was endorsed.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 26, 2009)

nice, but: *more pics!!!!!!!!* pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowv (Oct 26, 2009)

I love it, but I am a crazy colored pickup lover.


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats a very nice RG!


----------



## Wi77iam (Oct 26, 2009)

Love the J.B. pickup scheme. ..

 Shoulda taken more pics.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 26, 2009)

I'M SORRY!!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 26, 2009)

Unfinished maple that gets dirty after every 30 seconds of playing = Loss.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Oct 26, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Unfinished maple that gets dirty after every 30 seconds of playing = Loss.



I actually like the look of dirty Maple. Then again i'm not a big Maple fan.

That's one awesome guitar. I'm a big fan of funky colours.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 26, 2009)

For the record, you're correct, that is an Edge Pro.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 26, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I love it, but I am a crazy colored pickup lover.



 Smae here

BTW - Love the Yankees avatar Joe!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 26, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> I actually like the look of dirty Maple. Then again i'm not a big Maple fan.
> 
> That's one awesome guitar. I'm a big fan of funky colours.



We talked about his fretboard for a minute. I guess when he picked the guitar up, there was some sort of matte finish on it, and it just happens to get dirty really fast. I don't really get it. But he likes it so oh well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow that is sweet! Thanks for taking pics of it man!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2009)

Pretty damn sexy, but I expect nothing less from LACS


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 26, 2009)

Super awesome... That is just beautiful!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks really nice


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm 100000000000% jealous.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 26, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Smae here
> 
> BTW - Love the Yankees avatar Joe!



World Series bound brother.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 27, 2009)

yellowv said:


> World Series bound brother.



Hell Yeah!


----------



## malyrzul (Nov 3, 2009)

so sexy


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Put some normal black pickups in, then I'd be all over it.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats so cool your friends with ryan knight.. Im a big ryan knight fan.

sweet guitar.. ALMOST as flashy as his rg550, but its hard to top pink... or road flair red, what ever ibanez wants to call it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2009)

aside from the awful pickup colours  it looks great oh and better pics here


----------



## musicaloverdose (Nov 9, 2012)

Any one know what the model number is for this guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2012)

musicaloverdose said:


> Any one know what the model number is for this guitar?


 
It's a custom, there is no "model".


----------

